# Best settings on KYB AGXs with Tein S.Tech Springs on B14 Sentra?



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ok i dont wanna get flamed for asking this question if it has been asked before but i tried to search and all the searches kept comping up with KYB AGX OR TEIN springs but nothign that would include the info i need. 

Ok so here is my question, i just got myself KYB AGXs (Front & Rear) and Tein S.Tech Springs for my 95 Sentra. I'm wondering if anyone of you knows (or has this setup) what are the best settings for the AGXs when using them with those springs? 
Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## sentrazack (Jun 4, 2002)

I've got the exact same setup and I run the AGX's at 2 in the front and 4 or 5 in the back. I would just mess with it until it suits your driving. Some like it stiffer or softer than others so just see what works best for you. These settings usually keep me off the bumpstops for the most part.

later


----------



## sentrazack (Jun 4, 2002)

I just looked at the link for your car and noticed you had the gtr front bumper. First off you get props, love that bumper. Where did you get the kit from?

Secondly, since you do have the kit and even though it isn't that close to the ground you may want to consider running 3 up front and 5 in the back. That should keep the front from scrapin. any questions let me know.

later


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks
i got the GTR Kit, back, front and sides.
Dont be fooled he car is low, can't get it on any lifts


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i beleave i got you beat lol..mines redickious low..


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

well the front bumper is higher than the back and the sides, last time i went to the shop to get my muffler fixed, it took them 30 minutes to get the car on the lift.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

what you got? coilovers?


----------

